# State of the HR market in Singapore



## kejal_k (May 4, 2009)

Hi All

I am a Masters qualified HR Manager. I obtained my Masters in the UK, and for the last four years have been living and working in Australia as a HR Manager at the University of Melbourne.

I have 9 years experience in HR.

Me and my wife are thinking of moving to Singapore. Could anyone advise on the state of the HR market in Singapore? How do I position myself to give myself the best opportunities?

Is the anything that I need to know before I apply for positions? 

Also, Australian companies like CVs to be 4-6 pages in length. How long should Singapore CVs be? Do companies prefer brevity, or do they prefer detail?

Any advice on what my salary expectations should be would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

